# TTC for over 2 years 😪



## Millie-moo66 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi everyone, my hubby and I have been TTC for 2 years. We have both undergone numerous tests, I've had 4 monthly blood tests which confirmed ovulation, I've also had a scan and an internal scan all of which have come back normal. My husband has had a sperm analysis and this came back as 50% so a bit low, the motility of his sperm was fine.
I am due to undergo a laparoscopy in may to check my tubes. Does anyone know if there would be any hope of this test shows problems with my fallopian tubes? 
My other question is that I have Accupuncture to promote fertility and she has confirmed that I am ovulating way too early (averaging between day 6/7). I also use the clear blue advanced monitor and this also confirms early ovulation. This month however, I have been getting a "high" result from day 8 and it's now day 16 and I still have had a "high" reading does anyone now what this could mean? I haven't had a "peak" yet and I always have done in the past?
Any advice/help would be gratefully received x x x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Normally when they do a lap for fertility investigations they do a dye test at the same time to check your tubes.

Have you read Taking Charge Of Your Fertility? It's a really useful book for understanding your cycle better, but I would try not to worry. Ovulating 'early' isn't really much of an issue, the ideal is having a leutal phase of 10-14 days which is about average. Sometimes people can have hormone imbalances that cause problems with ovulation, but with all the blood tests you have had they probably would have shown up by now.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Millie-moo66 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply. No I haven't read "taking charge of your fertility" but I will definitely be looking into it now!
You're right, the consultant did say that he may use dye at the same time. I'm having to wait 6 months for the lap, so it's I bit of a pain really! Especially as I will be eligible for IVF in May, I suppose we have to jump through the hoops and wait as long as they decide 😪

Good luck to you too xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah good luck with the waiting, it's a pain in the bum! 

If it's any consolation, in my experience once IVF starts it gets going really quickly! 

Xxx


----------



## Millie-moo66 (Jul 30, 2014)

That is some consolation. It's so hard waiting such a long time! I live in Dorset so I'll only be eligible for one round of IVF on the nhs. 
So you've been through the IVF process? It's really tough, a colleague of mine went through the process a few years ago and has really frightened me!

I'm considering buying the duo fertility monitor, once I've had the lap. If they find a problem with my tubes there won't be any point in spending so much money on a monitor! 

Good luck x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, we had an NHS funded fresh IVF (ICSI) cycle in 2013 and were lucky to get 3 frozen blasts as well as a fresh blast: so in theory one NHS cycle meant up to 4 attempts! It's definitely worth waiting for your NHS attempt.

I used to have a work colleague who had a dreadful attempt at IVF and she would tell anyone who cared to listen how dreadful it was, it made me very very apprehensive! However, I think with everything, the fear is worse than the reality. I didn't have the easiest time, but it really wasn't that bad, I certainly wouldn't put me off, and i am hoping to do another fresh cycle in the future.

Maybe have a read of some of the diaries on here that people have written, it can be useful to read what others go through and how they cope.

Xxx


----------



## millpill (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, we tried for over two years, currently on waiting list for ICSI. Had a surprise natural pregnancy, sadly it ended in MC at 6 weeks 4 weeks ago.  Was really hard and upsetting got signed of for a week as I felt like crap and surrounded by idiots at work and couldn't face going in. My husband has low mobility/concentration.  We are hoping to start ICSI in July, back on the baby making train nothing else for it. Don't give up and don't be scared it will work out fine hun x


----------



## Manda07 (Jan 25, 2015)

Keep up with the Acupuncture, you might also want to try Reflexology (go to someone who is qualified in fertility) as it really helped to regulate my cycles.  I went for Maya massage and Reflexology and i went from having 40 day cycles to 28 day cycles in about 2 months.


----------



## Millie-moo66 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi all
Thank you so much for all your advice. I hope we all get a positive soon x
Cloudy - I have exactly the same colleague, she went so far as to advise me that I should think long and hard whether to go through with it or not.
Millpill - I'm so sorry that you had to endure a MC 😢. I really hope the ICSI is a success in July. My husband and I have been seriously looking into privately funding fertility treatment, if the ivf isn't successful. We've found a company which offers a "batch" of rounds, at a cost of around £9500 but if it's not successful, you get 70% of your money back. I know we're not quite there yet, but I need to know that we have options.
Manda07 - I've been having reflexology sessions, but she is very expensive, and so is the acupuncture! So I'm having to compromise at the moment and am having the acupuncture weekly at the moment, I'll be able to start having monthly sessions soon, so then I'll be able to start up the reflexology again. My issue is I'm ovulating too early, so my eggs aren't mature enough to be fertilised, which is mainly caused by stress. I'm definately going to look into the Maya massage too. Surely if it can alter your cycle so drastically, it might be able to slow mine down!
I've just ordered some conceive plus (I'll try anything!) and am looking into Fertility monitor options, I have the Clearblue advanced monitor at the moment, but the sticks are an expensive price to pay on a monthly basis. To be fair I'm probably clutching at straws! X
I'm keeping everything crossed for all of us xx


----------

